# domination or submission



## superpetite (Nov 25, 2013)

my bf said im a switch both dominant and submissive is there such a thing


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes, there is such a thing. I dated a girl a couple of years ago, and we switched up the top, bottom roles a few times. Also, it's easier for a sub to switch or learn to be a dom because they know first hand what being in that position feels like. It's harder for the dom, as their ego or mind set is more difficult to shift into a sub role. It's just a matter of how easy it is for a dom to shift roles, it does happen though. On a more basic standpoint, men and women both have masculine / feminine traits and depending on certain situations, one or the other will be displayed more prominently.


----------



## lumpydumpling (Dec 22, 2013)

Switches are definitely real and they are awesome!  As a sub, i envy your versatility!  Lucky you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do i detect some discomfort with his labeling, perhaps?  If you feel you fall elsewhere on the spectrum (or prefer to use another spectrum entirely!) or if you just want to feel things out more without the confines of labels, there's nothing wrong with that at all. 

But, in any case, congratulations discovering and exploring your preferences!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## superpetite (Dec 23, 2013)

I actually like the title switch I was just confused I didn't actually know you could be both be boy am I learning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

